# (emerge) Paquetes de world (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Como comenté en un post cuando instalé gentoo el verano pasado me leí algunas cosas del manual y seguí la guía de instalación, pero tuve problemas con la instalación y con una mala actualización 6 meses después (que me sirvió para aprender que hay que actualizar cada semana... más o menos). El caso es que en esos momentos cuando el emerge se me quejaba con dependencias instalé a mano algunos de los paquetes que me salían en la lista de quejas con i por lo tanto los añadí a /var/lib/portage/world... (algo que he aprendido recientemente que no se debe hacer).

El caso es que he estado mirando el fichero de world y ahora no se que está ahi que no debería.

Por lo que les agradecería si pueden echar un vistazo a la lista que os pongo más abajo que es mi fichero de world y véis algo que no deba estar.

Como comentario, utilízo el Pc como Pc de sobremesa... ni desarrollo ni programo (salvo pascal que estuve programando por unas historias que no vienen al caso)... es decir básicamente lo uso para navegar, ofimática ver pelis, música  etc (se hacen una idea) como gestor de ventanas uso por defecto xfce aunque tengo instalados varios como gnome fluxbox etc por si me da por probar de vez en cuando...

Bueno pues cualquier comentario será muy bienvenido

Muchas gracias y un saludo

root@localhost:/var/lib/portage# cat world 

app-admin/conky

app-admin/eselect

app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/superadduser

app-admin/sysklogd

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-admin/webmin

app-benchmarks/bootchart

app-cdr/brasero

app-cdr/disc-cover

app-cdr/graveman

app-cdr/xcdroast

app-cdr/xfburn

app-crypt/gnupg

app-editors/mousepad

app-editors/vim

app-emacs/imaxima

app-emulation/q4wine

app-emulation/wine

app-misc/screen

app-office/lyx

app-office/openoffice-bin

app-office/orage

app-pda/gtkpod

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/ufed

app-text/acroread

app-text/pdftk

app-xemacs/latin-euro-standards

dev-java/sun-jre-bin

dev-lang/fpc

dev-lang/fpc-ide

dev-libs/libusb

dev-lisp/cl-png

dev-perl/module-info

dev-python/reportlab

dev-python/sip

dev-tex/cdcover

dev-util/lafilefixer

games-fps/openarena

gnome-base/gail

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome

gnome-base/gnome-control-center

media-gfx/dcraw

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/gpicview

media-gfx/gqview

media-gfx/pngtools

media-gfx/ristretto

media-gfx/sane-backends

media-gfx/xsane

media-libs/glpng

media-libs/gstreamer

media-libs/jpeg

media-libs/libcdaudio

media-libs/libogg

media-libs/libpng

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdio

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/audacious

media-sound/banshee

media-sound/easytag

media-sound/rhythmbox

media-video/ffmpeg

media-video/mplayer

media-video/ogle

media-video/ogle-gui

media-video/smplayer

media-video/totem

media-video/xine-ui

net-analyzer/ettercap

net-analyzer/net-snmp

net-analyzer/netcat

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/traceroute

net-fs/nfs-utils

net-irc/xchat

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/rdesktop

net-p2p/amule

net-p2p/bittorrent

net-p2p/deluge

net-print/cups

net-print/foomatic-db

net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

net-print/foomatic-filters

net-print/hplip

sci-mathematics/maxima

sci-mathematics/wxmaxima

sci-visualization/gnuplot

sci-visualization/xgraph

sys-apps/hdparm

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/slocate

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/prelink

sys-fs/cryptsetup

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/alsa

virtual/ghostscript

www-client/chromium

www-client/elinks

www-client/links

www-client/mozilla-firefox

www-client/opera

www-client/seamonkey-bin

www-plugins/adobe-flash

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/oclock

x11-apps/xclock

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-libs/gksu

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-misc/numlockx

x11-misc/slim

x11-misc/xscreensaver

x11-terms/aterm

x11-terms/eterm

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-terms/mrxvt

x11-terms/rxvt

x11-terms/rxvt-unicode

x11-terms/terminal

x11-terms/xterm

x11-themes/fvwm-themes

x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-livecd

x11-themes/slim-themes

x11-wm/fluxbox

x11-wm/fvwm

x11-wm/icewm

xfce-base/thunar

xfce-base/xfce4-meta

xfce-base/xfdesktop

xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin

xfce-extra/thunar-media-tags-plugin

xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers

xfce-extra/thunar-vcs-plugin

xfce-extra/thunar-volman

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-extra/xfce4-places-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager

----------

## pelelademadera

x11-libs/qt-core 

x11-apps/xclock 

x11-base/xorg-server 

x11-libs/gksu 

x11-terms/xterm 

xfce-base/xfdesktop 

creo que hay muchos mas...

lo mas facil es hacer un equery -depends *

pone el paquete que tenes en world. si depende de algo, eliminalo de la lista

o sea, si tenes xorg-x11 xorg-server es dependencia. podes emerger xorg-server sin xorg-x11 y sigue andando todo bien salvo que no te instala fuentes y algunas cosas

xfdesktop es dependencia de xdce4-meta, y diria que todas estas tambien

xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin 

xfce-extra/thunar-media-tags-plugin 

xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers 

xfce-extra/thunar-vcs-plugin 

xfce-extra/thunar-volman 

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer 

xfce-extra/xfce4-places-plugin 

xfce-extra/xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin 

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanage

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias por los consejos... de momento he quitado a mano el qt-core y el xorg-server que dependían de muchísimos paquetes... el resto de paquetes de la lista inicial los he dejado porque dependían de uno o dos paquetes y quiero dejarlos en world

Del resto de xfce lo tengo que mirar aun...

Un saludo y muchas gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

pasa que, por ejemplo, xclock dependencia de xinit, xinit dependencia de x11-base/xorg-server y a su vez este es dependencia de x11-base/xorg-x11...

con que tenga una dependencia esta bien.

o sea, en el caso de borrar un xorg-x11, no te va a limpiar bien el sistema un depclean...

o sea, en el word, solo tienen que estar los paquetes que uno usa directamente, las dependencias, no.

por otra parte, yo tengo python y 2.5 2.6 en word xq sino un depclean me los borra, y playonlinux x ejemplo no anda con python3...

no se si me explico. salvo casos que pretendes tener 2 o mas versiones de un paquete en distintos slots, tendrias que tener solo los paquetes a instalar y las dependencias ser solo eso.

----------

